# Model 70 Rider



## kruzur (Sep 17, 2009)

Working a Model 70, can anyone help with the direction the diodes that go in the rectifier ? they have an extended contact on 1 end I have checked for direction of input, but do not know which way they should be in the mounting clips, do not want to experiment with all the possibilities and combinations.......Have looked for online diagrams, no luck.......any help please ? thanks


----------



## mikey24ynt (Mar 27, 2013)

I have a diagram but, your diodes basically are a one way switch so if you know input the direction should go from alternator to battery in direction for charging, correct?


----------



## mikey24ynt (Mar 27, 2013)

This is the diagram I have.


----------

